# Att: Web Designers !!! How 2 stop flash players from auto



## WeaponXxX (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm hoping Shaun or Costello will chime in but anyone who can help is MORE than welcome. I use FLVPlayer_Progressive for hosting flash files on my site and am running into an issue. FLVPlayer_Progressive loads all movies when a page loads. Does anyone have an alternative flash player or know how I can stop FLVPlayer_Progressive from loading all my movies when someone visits my page? Thanks in advance,


----------



## lagman (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe? :\


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks lag but thats just autoplay, for me it doesn't autoplay but all 6 movies are trying to load (into the cache?) at once.


----------



## lagman (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, you haven't tried any other players?
Maybe it's something on you HTML code or your server configuration, I'm just guessing TBH, but this might help you: http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/preload-...-flv-files.html

-and I know you're trying to do exactly the opposite-


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 5, 2008)

You need a customised player that will only load the FLV file when you click on "play".


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 5, 2008)

any links to any free ones? Here is more of my code in case it has the option and I am missing it?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> AC_FL_RunContent( 'codebase','http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0','width','320','height','240','id','FLVPlayer3','src','FLVPlayer_Progressive','flashvars','&MM_ComponentVersion=1&skinName=Clear_Skin_3&streamName=flash/trailer2008&autoPlay=false&autoRewind=false','quality','high','scale','noscale','name','FLVPlayer1','salign','lt','pluginspage','http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash','movie','FLVPlayer_Progressive' ); //end AC code


----------



## Samutz (Apr 5, 2008)

Personally I like JW FLV Media Player. Can be as simple or as featured as you need it to be. And as you can see from the example on that page, it doesn't start loading the movie file until you hit Play.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 5, 2008)

I owe you a beer Samutz~ Nice player~~~


----------

